# Roll Farms November kidding - Risque and Allie kidded - pics pg 12



## Roll farms (Oct 30, 2012)

We have 5 does due around Thanksgiving - 4 nubs and 1 boer.  

None of the udder pics are impressive (yet) - but w/ almost a month to go they're not going to be....I'll post pics when they're closer for comparison.

Blue -FF Nubian - if the ultrasound hadn't said she was bred, I would have sworn she wasn't....












Bambi - FF Nubian - 











Allie - 2nd freshening Nubian











Risque - 6 yrs old, not sure how many times she's kidded











Patch - 7 yr old boer...looks horrible b/c she's getting her winter mohair coat.  She's the ONLY doe bred to Freeney (spotted boer buck) so she Must.Have.A.Doeling.  MUST!











I'll update as time gets closer....


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cool!!!!!  Thanksgiving kidding   Wish we had some lambs due then since we'll have family and grandkids then, but none due until January here.  They are all beautiful, but Bambi is awesome!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, good luck!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 30, 2012)

I'll be waiting to see what you get this year. Hoping Patch gives you a pretty spotted doeling!  I like Blue's coloring the best.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope you get your doeling.  Gosh, is Patch looks like she is carrying low.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 30, 2012)

Yay Babies!   Nothing like a bunch of babies to liven things up.   They all look beautiful.   That boer is a beautiful color and she is a pretty girl!


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 30, 2012)

aww.  so sweet of you to wish that Patch has a doeling to give to me so I can have a Freeney baby!

 

What?!  Thats not what you meant?    geesh......


----------



## Oakroot (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh so excited. I can't wait to see photos as those babies start dropping. *fingers crossed for girls*


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 31, 2012)

Great pictures.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Nov 5, 2012)

So excited to see babies!!!!! Is it time yet?????


----------



## RPC (Nov 9, 2012)

So are there any changes??? I really miss this time of year.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 9, 2012)

Patch is just laying around and we've lost some plugs.  Gonna post new pics next week.

Really, really hoping Patch gives me a little spotted paint something or other...I don't even care if it's a boy.


----------



## TGreenhut (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 10, 2012)

Yay! Best of luck


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanksgiving is along way off.... this is gonna be a long wait. 

Will be checkin' in, waitin'


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 11, 2012)

First doe is due the 17th.....I'll get new pics tomorrow if it's not too wet out.  Calling for bad weather and my internet's been iffy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 11, 2012)

Goodluck   for spots and does


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 11, 2012)

They will kid on the 18th while the Colts are playing....*sigh*


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 11, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> They will kid on the 18th while the Colts are playing....*sigh*


doe codes says definately or in the snow


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Goodluck   for spots and does


Black dappled!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 12, 2012)

I am seeing spots already.  Here is crossing my fingers for healthy deliveries.


----------



## poorboys (Nov 12, 2012)

good luck, Here's to nice easy deliveries


----------



## QHlover (Nov 13, 2012)

Good luck! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 16, 2012)

Well two FF's - Blue and Bambi- went this morning...ea. had single bucklings.  Looks like Chaos is in deep doo doo again this year for making bucks....
Pics later, we also had a death in the family (my husband's uncle) and my already busy day just went crazy.....


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well two FF's - Blue and Bambi- went this morning...ea. had single bucklings.  Looks like Chaos is in deep doo doo again this year for making bucks....
> Pics later, we also had a death in the family (my husband's uncle) and my already busy day just went crazy.....


so sorry for your loss in the family, wish you the best.
did you have that talk with Chaos about having doelings this year


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

for you and your hubby


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am sorry to hear of your family's loss.  


Too bad about the danglies.   You really need to have a serious talk with Chaos.  One that starts out "boys goats go to freezer camp.....unless they make pretty girl goats"


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 16, 2012)

Bambi's is the spotted one, blue's is the blue roan...better pics later


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry about the death in your family 

Those little bucklings are so cute!!!!  Just wondering...does the male determine the sex?  I'd always thought it was the female, but I'm up for learning something new all the time


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 16, 2012)

ADORABLE!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Catahoula (Nov 16, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your husband's uncle.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 16, 2012)

Spots spots spots.....


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2012)

That spotted one is handsome. 

Sorry about the death in the family though. 

Hoping you get some girls out of Chaos this year.  My dad's current buck has been throwing mostly bucks this year too. Only one doe and it's the one he is keeping. We've got his new buck over here for breeding our girls, hoping he throws some does for us.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry about your husband's uncle.  

Love to see baby pictures.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 16, 2012)

Excuse my post where I wondered who determines the sex of offspring...males carry XY...females XX...honestly...my brain does not work before coffee... 

And you were all so kind to not call me an idiot...thanks!


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Excuse my post where I wondered who determines the sex of offspring...males carry XY...females XX...honestly...my brain does not work before coffee...
> 
> And you were all so kind to not call me an idiot...thanks!


I just figured maybe there was more than XY and XX involved in goats. Though I do remember reading that the boys determine gender just like in humans in a discussion before. So I thought your question was a good one. Can you tell I'm still a technical novice when it comes to breeding?!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 16, 2012)

marlo 

Glad we have so many to learn together!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 16, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Excuse my post where I wondered who determines the sex of offspring...males carry XY...females XX...honestly...my brain does not work before coffee...
> 
> And you were all so kind to not call me an idiot...thanks!


There are a couple ads on CL with boer does for sale...and they advertized the does as nice wethers making does.... I always wonder about why someone would say that? How would they know these does would make wethers only???  So I think there are people out there really think the does determined the sex of the kids...


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 16, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think when they say they would make good wether makers it's because the mom has a defect like double teats, or fish teats, etc that would not be good to keep daughters out of. I don't think they are saying the doe will only produce boys, just means that you wouldn't want the teat issues or whatever else in your herd if you kept daughter from her. This is just what I have gleaned from 20kids posts when she talks about having does in her herd that are good wether makers. I may be wrong, and someone correct me if I am please.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Nov 16, 2012)

sorry about your loss  

I sure wish you were closer, I'd take that spotted boy off your hands!  I LOVE sposts


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 16, 2012)

Darn you and your fall/winter kiddings!!  Now I have to wait 3 more months for kids here, and it's going to be a long wait!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 16, 2012)

Really sorry for your loss.  Love the babies. So sweet.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry for you loss and please send DH our condolences as well.  

I love love love those cute little babies.  What handsome coats they have.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 16, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I should also mentioned these ads are for Boer does...double teats are not uncommon in Boers, right? Anyway, I see spots and I feel my G.A.S. is creeping up....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know if chickens, it is the female that determines gender?  I thought someone was pulling my leg when I first heard that because it is the male in most of the animals with which I have dealt.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for all the words of comfort....  

"Wether makers" mean the does or bucks are built to produce 'winning' wethers - long, thick, etc.

Just my 2 cents - The fancy boer wethers you see winning shows, I don't want to use as bucks...they break down structurally before a 'normal' built buck does....but they look more like a Hampshire hog and win shows....and are soon eaten so it doesn't matter what they look like at 5 yrs old.

Someone on "Boer goats for sale" on FB has a 6 teated doe she's selling w/ papers....most boer producers don't care about teat structure AT ALL.

Better pics

Bambi's boy







Blue's boy


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Roll.   

Question?   Why do the wethers break down?   

And those are lovely bucklings.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

oohh, I'd take that little spotted boy home in a quick hurry.  Cept' you live too far away. and I dont "need" him.  

sigh.............


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 16, 2012)

The extra long 'tube' goats' spines break down, sort of like a sway-backed horse.  You want length, but it's very exaggerated in some of these animals.

Our longest does always 'wear out' faster than the stockier ones.

To each their own, though.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, it us short wide girls that ROCK.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 16, 2012)

Roll, your kids are too cute! I  Blue's Boy! It's kinda hard to put the pretty ones in the freezer though. :/


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 16, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Yes, it us short wide girls that ROCK.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 16, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Yes, it us short wide girls that ROCK.


X2


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 16, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The extra long 'tube' goats' spines break down, sort of like a sway-backed horse.  You want length, but it's very exaggerated in some of these animals.
> 
> Our longest does always 'wear out' faster than the stockier ones.
> 
> To each their own, though.


You got to wonder, why that would win an award.    It seems to me the awards should go to an animal that is destined to live a long time and be healthy.   Showing good breeding, long life and health, if that makes any sense.  

I guess it's why I never went in for show goats.  It all seems so arbitrary and based on a "fashion" to me.  

I do understand that good breeding does make a difference in a good goat though.  I do like a "purdy goat".


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry in advance, Rolls--I don't mean to hijack your thread!

But to QM, I don't like the show industry (sheep, that is--don't know if cattle/hogs/other stock are any different) very much because show breeders select for what's winning in the ring, and usually those aren't traits that have anything to deal with commercial lamb or wool production. They select for "wedge" shapes (smaller shoulders and wider hips) to 'make it easier to lamb'...well my sheep are square (shoulders same width as hips) and we've never had to pull a lamb, except for a 21 lb ewe lamb out of a mature ewe. But it was her mere size, not her shape that had her stuck. They also select for height & air under the belly. The taller the sheep the more likely it is to win a show. But what does height have anything to deal with commercial lambs? You are just making heavier sheep with no width & length to them...where the meat's at. You don't eat the cannon bones, so no need to breed for longer ones. Show breeders also select for lean sheep, but where's the body capacity to support a ewe who eats most of her diet on grass/pasture/range? A lean ewe won't be able to eat very much--or even have very many lambs because there's no room in there for them! It's not economical to feed a ewe primarily grain year round. And the wether lambs raised for market shows do gain quickly (3/4-1 lb per day), but they are getting only a handful of hay and 3-4 lbs of 'show' chow plus many supplements. How is that the diet of a 'real' market lamb? And we have a carcass contest at our fair where the live lambs are judged on the hoof and then on the rail and the lambs that win 1st in the live show don't ever win first on the rail. What's that saying? Are judges not competent enough to select the lamb on the hoof that will hang the best carcass? 

ughh. lol  rant over.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 16, 2012)

There in lies the difference in 'wether makers' and regular breeding stock...the longer the goat, then (theoretically, anyway) the more meat on the carcass.  The saying I heard a judge says is, "An inch longer is an inch more meat, an inch taller is an inch taller."  

If you're breeding for wethers, you want the extra long / wide / meaty goats...but for breeding stock that's going to last, go more 'old school' boer.

I tried to find a happy medium w/ Bullitt....he's long but not ridiculously so.  And has the gorgeous head I want to see on a boer buck.

Google "boer goat doe" images....you'll see some really long, nice looking show does.  But....Put a belly full of kids on those long frames and see how long their toplines stay nice.  Again, JMHO...and to each their own....but I would rather breed a productive animal that will last.


----------



## RPC (Nov 17, 2012)

Does anyone else look close to kidding. I just want to see what Patch has in her.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 17, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been there! I've even been told by our judges that ours are the best meat animals in the ring but are not show animals....well duh.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 18, 2012)

The show industry has ruined a lot of good animals.  I used to show Maine Coon cats.  Then the judges started picked the biggest ones.  Weak chins, small ears but 25 lbs would win.  The coons have gotten so big they suffer from hip displaysia and heart problems.  

Cute babies!  Can't wait for more!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 22, 2012)

Any more kids coming soon?
Blue's boy is  so darling, love the color!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 22, 2012)

Patch was supposed to be due 2 days ago, according to my notes, but I'm thinking I wrote down the day I put her in w/ the buck and then 5 mos. go by and I get excited and write it as a 'due date' when it's really just the '1st possible' date.

Risque is due Saturday, and Allie is due on Tues.

Risque will probably go Sunday and Allie Weds. and Patch - who knows....those (Patch's) are my most anticipated kids for the month so she's making me suffer.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 22, 2012)

I am behind on my reading, because I was on vacation.  Cute kids and good luck on the does due this month.  Hope you get lots of spots and healthy kids and since I suspect you are wanting lots of does.  Hope you get lots of does.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2012)

Patch still hasn't went yet....And she's a wild thing so I hate to turn her loose and chase her daily, so she's still in the kidding stall b/c it's pretty cold right now.  Risque was supposed to be due Sat. but apparently I was wrong on her, too....Allie's supposed to go today or tomorrow and actually is the only one who looks like she just might go soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2012)

waiting with you


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 27, 2012)

Maybe you should try some of the old tricks.  Take her on a jog, spicy food, jump on a trampoline.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2012)

I fed Patch some burritos and took her for a Gator ride, maybe it's working b/c her udder looks a lot more bloomy than it did yesterday.  Maybe.  Or maybe it's wishful thinking....







Here's Risque 






And Allie






And their udders






Patch is acting funny....think pink w/ polka dots....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 27, 2012)

They all look like they are about to pop.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 27, 2012)

Risque is Nina's twin.  That is amazing.  At first, I had to stop and look twice.  I thought for sure that was Nina.  And you have some snow.  Hope all the deliveries go without a hitch and they are all PINK.


----------



## Missy (Nov 27, 2012)

Stepping in a bit late here too. Sorry about your loss. Also sorry about the Danglies. Beautiful spots though.  Hopefully some girls are on the forecast! Thinking PINK!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2012)

Patch is gonna go in the next 12-24 hrs, for sure....her udder has officially went BOOM.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 27, 2012)

YAY!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 27, 2012)

OOOOOO I can't wait! 

Hope all goes well and we have easy deliveries and healthy kids! Photos are ALWAYS appreciated here....

LOVE Bambi's kid...I'm a sucker for the spots though...I think Bambi is pretty too!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Nov 27, 2012)

THINKIN PINK


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Nov 27, 2012)

WITH POLKA_DOTS


----------



## Missy (Nov 27, 2012)

PINK SPOTS PINK SPOTS!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2012)

TRIPLET BUCKS.

BUCKS.

3. of. them.

BUCKSSSSSSS~!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 27, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> TRIPLET BUCKS.
> 
> BUCKS.
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel better this past season both my does had twin bucks. It means this time round (hopefully in April) ill be getting all does . Hopefully the same will happen to you . Sorry about the wait though :/.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 27, 2012)

I love bucks...well...wethers... I know...I love them as just pets. If only I can have more.... Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 27, 2012)

Any polka dots?


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Nov 27, 2012)

lordy lordy


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 27, 2012)

These were my only shot at a doeling from Freeney, my spotted buck that I sold...I swear these goats are trying to drive me nuts....
1 trad, one red, one paint.  The trad has a few moonspots.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 27, 2012)

handsome boys sorry they are not does


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 27, 2012)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry about having more boys 

They are awefully cute though.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 28, 2012)

You have to be stinking kidding me!  THREE boys?  

I am so sorry.  They are beautiful but boys.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow.  Three boys.  They are very nice looking.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry Roll.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 28, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> TRIPLET BUCKS.
> 
> BUCKS.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that you didn't want all males?  

They are cute though. Sorry about all the danglies.


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 28, 2012)

Adorable boys. My dad has been having the same issue with his buck. He's had 7 does kid that were bred to his current buck, out of those 7 he has gotten one doeling out of those breedings the rest have been bucks. He has 6 more does bred by this buck. He is waiting to see if they drop all boys too, if they do he will definately be getting rid of his current buck. We are currently using his new buck here. Hoping he gives us some doelings.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 28, 2012)

They are cute!! Sorry about the danglies. Bad Freeney!!!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Nov 28, 2012)

are they fullblood or percentage


----------



## RPC (Nov 28, 2012)

I will try to divert your attention from all the boys. So how is Allie coming along. I think she has twin does in there for ya. Sorry they wont be Freeney kids but they are still does. I can feel it. Also how is your new little nubian buckling doing??


----------



## porkchop48 (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry about the bucks... But I would be more than happy to let you send one of them my way...    

The all red one would do just fine. 

Been looking for a Boer buck for a while, just cant seem to find what I want around here


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2012)

These boys are 'purebred' not FB, they're destined for wetherhood...I suppose someone *could* use them as a commercial buck but...that wasn't my plan.
The red one is the thickest of the 3 and....oddly...wasn't chosen by the 4-H'ers who reserved 2 kids, so the red one is available.     

Roger, if Allie has twin does I'm gonna kiss you on the nose.

Whiskey's fine...rotten and into everything  - but fine.  He follows DH around for 'bonding time' and terrorizes all the buns in the bunny barn...he LOVES how his hooves sound in there, esp. banging on the metal feeders and the buns don't agree.

He's being lead trained and not diggin' it much.


----------



## Oakroot (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't wait to come play with all your babies and see Whiskey! 


The red one has the moon spots right?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2012)

Nope, the trad had the moon spots.  The red is just......red.

Risque's udder has doubled in size and Allie's tail ligs are soft.  I have to be at work in 5 hours.  hmmmmm


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2012)

And the race is on.....


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 29, 2012)

Had to look back at first post to figure out which one was Risque and which one was Allie. Allie has the pink collar and Risque has the black collar.

Hoping for PINK!


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2012)

buck doe TWINS - Allie, Risque is pushing...


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 29, 2012)

You got a doe finally! 

 Waiting on Risque now. Hoping for pink from her too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 29, 2012)

Saw your FB and thank god you were there for Risqu congrats on the doelings and buckling


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2012)

Risque - big doe - pics after *I* eat....I haven't all day, lol


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats on getting a couple does from these 2 girls.  Now go eat and we will wait for pictures.  

BTW I sent you a friend request on FB.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2012)

Risque's big girl







Allie's twins


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 29, 2012)

OH GOOD GRIEF!  Can't you take UGLY pictures!!!!  GEEZE those are the CUTEST! now I REALLY can't wait till spring!


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 29, 2012)

Babies!!!!! I want to play with all the babies!!!


----------



## TigerLily Trail Ranch (Nov 29, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And the race is on.....
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y299/kritter11/race.jpg


O_O Shoot you werent kidding (pardon the pun )! Congrats on the doelings & glad you were there to help Risque!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats.  Two does.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 29, 2012)

DOES!!!!  YAY!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats!!!!  And two girls...finally!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 29, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks - you should really come get this bl/wh buckling - great pedigree and mom has a good udder and she's a blessedly quiet doe.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 29, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks - you should really come get this bl/wh buckling - great pedigree and mom has a good udder and she's a blessedly quiet doe.


I vote for that.  ThreeBoysChicks would do well with any one of your bucklings.  Can you see that boy and Nina pairing up?  And he takes such awesome care of his animals.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats Roll! You got some lil' girls 

and really cute ones too


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the girls.  You have such beautiful goats AND you take really great photos of them.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 29, 2012)

You sure got a bunch of cutie pies there!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats on 3 healthy babies!
...super cute too


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 29, 2012)

Christmas Present Ideas.


----------



## lilhill (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful babies!  Congratulations!  Love, love, love those ears.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  I'm just glad to FINALLY GET 2 DOES.

I cannot wait for the 4-H'er to get here this afternoon who's getting them.  She's been waiting sooo patiently all month (she wanted blue / bambi does) and they're coming tonight for buns....she doesn't know these 2 does are here, we're going to surprise her.


----------



## Missy (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## poorboys (Nov 30, 2012)

congrats, I'm have baby fever here, another late start on kidding, i'll be busy thru the spring and you'll be done.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 30, 2012)

Who's next?  

I did a freiend request on your Facebook page.  I think I did, I still haven't figured out the Facebook thing.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 30, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I did a freiend request on your Facebook page.


I did as well.   As if checking BYH for Roll Farm updates isn't enough, I need up to minute updates from Facebook.   Boy do we have it bad.  I like living through all of you with many more does delivering than I.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 30, 2012)

I was wondering who you guys were, LOL.  Most of the goat stuff is on my "Roll Farms" facebook page....Fair warning, you may find the 'real' me on Facebook / my sense of humor....uh....not to your liking....so if you want to just like the "Roll Farms" FB page and not be my 'friend', that's fine.


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 30, 2012)

3BC, I really, really wish you'd take this boy.  He's gonna be a goodun....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 30, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 3BC, I really, really wish you'd take this boy.  He's gonna be a goodun....


I sent you a FB message.


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 30, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I was wondering who you guys were, LOL.  Most of the goat stuff is on my "Roll Farms" facebook page....Fair warning, you may find the 'real' me on Facebook / my sense of humor....uh....not to your liking....so if you want to just like the "Roll Farms" FB page and not be my 'friend', that's fine.


I didn't know you have a FB page on Roll Farms! I just 'Liked' it. I needed a goat fix...I NEED to see more goat pictures!! --Eliza Z


----------



## daisychick (Dec 3, 2012)

Sure is nice to come back after a little BYH break and see the Roll Farms kidding thread and the new babies !!!     Congrats on the girls   and the boys too  .


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you!

I'll start a Dec. kidding thread soon, meant to today but then...life happened.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 4, 2012)

I sent you a couple of FB messages. 

I am not finished yet.  My 20 year old son, home from college on the 16th, is willing to do a road trip with me to Indiana.  It could be a lot of fun, great time to catch up with him and in the end get an awesome herd sire.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 4, 2012)

Yay for road trips!  Roll's place is awesome and her goats are even better!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 4, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yay for road trips!  Roll's place is awesome and her goats are even better!


X2


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 4, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to go see goats!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey if Rolls has anything someone on th east coasts wants to purchase let me know.  I am willing to consider bringing it back.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 5, 2012)

I am doing it.  Going to pick up that wonderful buckling...  See my thread to track the road trip.   http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=287615#p287615


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 6, 2012)

Yay for some pink!!! And double yay for an awesome home for one of the boys!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2012)

Congratulations on the sale Kim and the trip and the buy 3BC.  Are you sure you will be coming home with just one goat?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the sale Kim and the trip and the buy 3BC.  Are you sure you will be coming home with just one goat?


Stop that.  Only one goat.  Taking a car with a dog crate in it, so no room for more than this guy.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 6, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How big is the dog crate? You can always put the second one on yours or your son's lap.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 6, 2012)

Believe it or not you can squeeze alot of goat into a small area. just sayin'


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Believe it or not you can squeeze alot of goat into a small area. just sayin'


Two kids can fit in a dog crate,  he will need a little crate mate.   Doe'l friend.   Buddy?


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 6, 2012)

QM is right you can fit 2 kids in a dog crate. 
This was from when we first brought our 2 wethers home! They are mini breeds though and were 4 weeks old at the time. They had plenty of room in the dog crate we used. We brought them home in the back of a car too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 6, 2012)

Her Nubians are awesome I vote on two too TBC


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 6, 2012)

I do not think that she has any more to sell.  And besides, if she did, they would be 1/2 brother / sister to my buckling and that would not work.  I am very content with one.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I do not think that she has any more to sell.  And besides, if she did, they would be 1/2 brother / sister to my buckling and that would not work.  I am very content with one.


Just teasing.   We know you are only getting one.  Just so pleased for the both of you.   And know that you are going to get a  really good buck from really good blood lines and from a really honest good breeder.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 6, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> I do not think that she has any more to sell.  And besides, if she did, they would be 1/2 brother / sister to my buckling and that would not work.  I am very content with one.


That's what I said when I got my first two...I am contented. Then G.A.S. kicked in and I had to get two more.... I slept very well the day I came home after picking my next two goats and gave my deposit. I was very contented. That was two months ago...before this kidding season.... She may not have anymore kids but she has buddies.... Just be careful.... 

PS, so you have thought about getting more than one, huh?


----------

